# UPS issues



## kadijk (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm asking this in the computer forum because pc's are the usual application for a UPS. I use one in line for power to my projector, and I'm not sure it's working correctly. I'm on an acreage, and even yesterday because of wind the power was flickering and surging, which as you know, will wreak havoc on a projector bulb. The UPS detected the flicker, and kicked in, but it wasn't enough to shut off my receiver or PS3 or any other electronics. The projector, however, did shut off. The only thing plugged into the UPS is my projector and that's the only thing that stopped working! I thought UPS was exactly that-uninterrupted. So...question is...is that how they work? Or should a UPS be able to keep a projector running due to power outage? I have it plugged into the correct outlet, and it has a large battery that supposedly stays charged and is rated with enough power to at least run until the bulb cools on that battery. I'm a little confused. Thanks for your help and interest.


----------



## Harpmaker (Oct 28, 2007)

Have you ever had the PJ running on the UPS without main power being on? UPS units are not all the same, it fact there are many different types and brands out there and it can be hard to tell good ones from mediocre and bad ones.

Basically, there is circuitry in them that senses when the power drops below a certain point and when that happens it switches to a rechargeable battery as a power source. I'm not sure why your UPS failed to power your PJ. I know I had something similar happen, I bought an inexpensive UPS that should have had enough power to run my PC, but it didn't! Luckily I could use it to maintain power to my old C-band satellite system and TV so they wouldn't be affected by the frequent 1 to 5 second power outages we have during storms.

For more info on UPS units read here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uninterruptible_power_supply


----------



## kadijk (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm scared to try the pj on the ups alone. I guess I could try simply powering it on that way and see what happens. At least then the bulb won't be up to temperature yet...


----------



## Harpmaker (Oct 28, 2007)

kadijk said:


> I'm scared to try the pj on the ups alone. I guess I could try simply powering it on that way and see what happens. At least then the bulb won't be up to temperature yet...


Look and see how many peak watts your PJ draws and substitute a less costly appliance of similar wattage for the test.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Some power supplies just don't like the output from some UPS units. I have not seen it in a while but some of the early Panasonic digital sets would not work with some UPSs. Some of the cheaper sets from BenQ and HP had similar issues. Make sure you use a pure sine wave output UPS.

Voltage swings on lamps really do not substantially shorten their life. Surges, maybe. Start cycles are what ages a lamp most significantly.


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

If the UPS is getting old the battery in it might be shot, I had the same exact problem with a UPS that I had on my DLP TV (essentially a projector) every time the power would flicker the UPS would beep and the TV would shut off. I replaced the battery in it and it worked great for years afterwards until the battery started going again.


----------

